# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Так есть ли в мире русалки?

## ALEX(XX)

http://obozrevatel.com/news/2006/7/27/126620.htm Довольно интересные фотографии.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Из папье-маше в натуральную величину? :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

коменты от соседей  :lol: 



> >> ФУ*ЛЯ!!! СТРАШИЛА КАКАЯ ПЛАСТИЛИНОВАЯ!





> И как моряки на такое возбуждаються?!?!? УЖОСНАХ!!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Из папье-маше в натуральную величину?


А фиг его знает. Обрати внимание на предпоследний снимок. Возле плавника видно шрам.

----------


## MOCT

> И как моряки на такое возбуждаються?!?!?


после года в море в чисто мужском коллективе еще и не на такое возбудишься...

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Обрати внимание на предпоследний снимок. Возле плавника видно шрам.


Наверное браки икру добывали  :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Хи... Ещё разок поглядите на эту фоту... 

P.S. - автору респект))

----------


## Arkadiy

> Хи... Ещё разок поглядите на эту фоту... 
> 
> P.S. - автору респект))


ОК, а из чего тогда другая часть мумии?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Наверное браки икру добывали


Похоже вроде как от крючка или шкура была оторвана.

----------


## MOCT

> ОК, а из чего тогда другая часть мумии?


скелет, обтянутый кожей

----------


## anton_dr

Да, плавник боковой с одной стороны  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, скорее всего подделка. Но сделано прикольно.  :Smiley:  Это кому нить подложить с бодуна такое...

----------


## anton_dr

> Ну, скорее всего подделка. Но сделано прикольно.  Это кому нить подложить с бодуна такое...


В постель рядом  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В постель рядом


Сразу пить бросит.  :lol:

----------


## MOCT

> Сразу пить бросит.


от такого можно и жить бросить...

p.s. да, асимметрия с плавником бросается в глаза. тогда или голова должны быть на боку, или жить будет ооочень неудобно

----------


## anton_dr

http://www.newsprom.ru/news/115435877794433.shtml

Америка. На интернет-акционе США за полторы тысячи долларов продали труп русалки. Об этом в понедельник сообщает NEWSru.com.

Житель американского города Санкт-Петербург в штате Флорида выставил на интернет-аукцион eBay необычный лот. Речь идет о трупе полутораметрового морского чудовища, которое продавец называет русалкой и которое, по его словам, было обнаружено на одном из безлюдных пляжей. 

Сначала он подумал, что нашел какую-то странную рыбу, но потом понял, что ничего подобного раньше не видел. Покрытое чешуей туловище с головой и руками похоже на человеческое, но вместо ног растет рыбий хвост.

По мнению продавца, русалка является связующим звеном между рыбами и приматами. По его словам, она могла стать жертвой так называемого «красного прилива», огромных скоплений токсичных красных водорослей-багрянок.

Тем временем необычный лот, торги по которому начались с 2 долларов, был продан заинтересованному покупателю за 1550 долларов.

----------

